# La Mancha Breeders



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can direct me to some La Mancha breeders. I'm having a hard time finding anyone through internet searches. I prefer breeders closer to Indiana (Western OH, Southern MI, KY, Central IL). We're hoping to purchase a few does and or doelings next spring. We would consider shipping animals as well, prefer to pick up.

TIA


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

Mary,

I'll check the IDGA for you after I milk. I know of someone here in Hamilton County who sells Alpines, but she got rid of her La Manchas.


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I can't seem to find my directory. But, I did some digging, and maybe this website will help you?

http://duhgoatman.tripod.com/goatfarms.htm


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Amy. I'll have to check that out.

I like the idea of LaManchas, but both my husband and I LOVE Nubians. We're just worried about them being too loud for the neighbors liking (although nobody complains about our rooster). We might still go for it, I just can't get past Nubian milk!

I think there are a few that have Nubians in Indiana on this board. I would like to find a breeder that knows more about CAE prevention, no problems with CL, etc. The listings on Craigslist scare me


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

American LaMancha Club site

http://www.lamanchas.com/


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Amy- Do you make cheese with your Alpine's milk? We're in Hendricks County, and around here, there are a LOT of Boer breeders, but that's it. I work in Hamilton County, so I would seriously consider a few Alpines as well.

I'd love to hear what you think about your girls.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

what about Celtic Knot, or Joyful Morn lamanchas in Ohio?
Sheryl


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

DON'T get a craigslist goat. I repeat DON'T!!!! We have some friends who live in Knightstown, and they were interested in dairy goats after having 3 bad run-ins with dairy cattle. We took them to Pauline's (the lady we bought our Alpines from), had them look at her setup and get advice from her, as well as giving them advice of our own. Instead of following the sound advice, they took 3 craigslist goats. We were there when they arrived. The family obviously didn't care for them, they were wormy, scrawny, and they let a buck run around with both does. Supposedly 2 Togs and a Nubian, but the one Tog looked more like a Saanen cross. And, they weren't registered. But, I digress...

I love my Alpines. They are personable, beautiful, and their milk is great. Fancy's milk is so sweet that most people who come over can't tell the difference between hers and cows (but I can, lol, and I like goat much better). Everybody raves over my cheese. I'm just a very beginning cheesemaker, mainly dealing with soft cheeses for now, until we can get a better setup for cheesemaking. I have an extremely small kitchen, and it's hard to do much in it. Anyway, our soft cheeses and yogurt are fabulous, in our opinion. 

I like our Grades, too, though. They are mostly Alpine, and are similar in personality. They're a beautiful grayish coloration. I can't attest to the quality of their milk yet, but they should be getting bred in the near future, so we'll see. 

If you would ever want to come up this way and take a look at them, you could, even though we have no plans on selling right now. We're still trying to build our herd.

I don't mind La Manchas, but I know that some say they can be as noisy and whiny as Nubians. I don't know about that. I can tell you that my girls are very talkative, but it's not whiny, unless we haven't fed them in a while.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

I sometimes sell on Craigslist. In fact just sold four very nice Boers and 1 Nubian this past week after posting on Craigslist. So they are not ALL bad.  But no, most of the time, the ones posted on craigslist are owned by completely clueless owners or worse, completely dishonest ones.
I would never reccomend a *new* person buying from craigslist........without at least having an experienced person along as well.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I found my foundation goats on CL from a quality breeder in our area. Use common sense about what the listing says about CAE prevention, bloodlines, willingness to provide test results, pedigree links, etc. For many CL is just means to draw folks to their website and they can be quality animals. Then of course, you have the other end of the spectrum and some horror stories to go with that. 

Jana


----------



## ezekielsgarden (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay, I stand corrected.  I guess there can be good listings on CL, especially if they point to a website or at least a somewhat professional operation. I agree that something about CAE, bloodlines, pedigrees, etc. show that someone isn't just a hilljack trying to sell a goat that hasn't been properly treated.


----------



## jcran (Feb 17, 2009)

I sell on CL too. However, I also have proof of animal testing negative for CL and CAE, and my goatios have their great results from our summer show :biggrin


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I sell on CL too.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

catdance62 said:


> I sell on CL too.


Y'all might want to call Craigslist by its' full name....LOL. CL means leprosy to me!!!!! (Sorry, it just tells me what a totally "goat brain" I have....)


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, www.shadylawnfarmgoats.com
I don't know her personally, she is friends with the breeder I got my girls from...
Good luck.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry but a new person should steer clear of anything like Craigs list unless someone local is going to be helping wade through the manure.

CAE negative period. No "we never seen it" kind of prevention.
ADGA paperwork only, in fact LaMancha is the only bloodline in which it's OK to have grade paperwork when you are new because the herdbook is open and you can upgrade to Purebred. 

In a heart beat I would call Jess at Celtic Knot or her mom at Joyful Morn and buy from them.

Whatever you choose to do in the end, please take someone from the forum along for the ride, cause I can guarantee you if you don't you will be back here next month with goats testing positive for CAE, a CL lump, pneumonia, etc. Let us help you get them, worm them, test them, vaccinate them...and start out right. And beware of the really good deal, it's rarely that. Vicki


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate your honesty. I steer clear of Craiglist, especially because in my area it seems that the listings are for a "nanny" or "billy" goat. Getting a breed or any info beyond that is rare. I would rather purchase from someone that is recommended and can provide proof of all testing. Which is also why, in terms of livestock, we have the attitude "you get what you pay for."

My husband isn't sold on LaManchas. I'm considering other breeds at this point as well. Hopefully when we're ready to buy in the spring, we can find what we're looking for. I'm sure I'll be asking a LOT of questions, to make sure we make the best decision.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

IndyGardenGal said:


> I steer clear of Craiglist, especially because in my area it seems that the listings are for a "doe" or "buck" goat. Getting a breed or any info beyond that is rare.


Around here its usually "buck" and "doe"........some people even call the bucks "bills" when they call me about an add......<runs screaming the other direction>
No, Craigslist is NOT for the new goat person.

(Editted to add)
I just realized that you must have typed in something besides "buck and doe", just like I did.......LOL!! Didn't realize this forum was now set to automatically correct those hillbilly terms for goats. :lol


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Can't say hillbilly either?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Hah you can't! As an Arkansawyer I take personal offense!


----------



## LaManchaPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

I love to lurk about anything goat on CraigsL or market bulletin, free adv fliers etc. When the poster/adv uses terms like 'billy' or 'nanny' I just keep surfn' In these parts we are heavy meat goats producers so those are accepted terms in that world, but not in my lovely and delicate dairy-goat world. My Clarisa would simply dry right up if I used such a fugly term on her. hehehe


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Check out www.autumn-acres-farm.com.

Tammy Tullar has beautiful LaManchas, also Alpines. I bought a really nice buck kid from her a couple years ago and would highly recommend her. I am not certain about CAE testing; I do know she raises on prevention and my buck has always been negative.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I sold all my Nubians on Craigslist. I listed them as "ADGA Registered Nubians" and in the listing, included pedigrees, photos, a link to my site, and when their CAE test was and the negative result, as well as the last time they were given copper, BoSe, hooves trimmed, the like. The days I listed on Craigslist, I got the most hits on my site, and that's where the buyers of 6 of the 7 goats I sold found me. I sold the day or the day after the listing came out. So, it can be an extremely good venue. With a listing like that, it stands out above and beyond all the n-a-n-n-y and b-i-l-l-y listings, and sets your farm apart from the others there. So, I happen to like Craigslist as a seller. As a windowshopper, I see mostly scary stuff, but a few really nice goats from time to time.

Now, you said you are looking for Lamanchas b/c you like the Nubian milk, but don't want their noise. I can tell you, having switched from Nubians to Alpines, that I find the milk just as delicious, if not moreso, and their voices are SOOOOOO much quieter and sweeter. I adore their personalities, too--super loving! So, if you're not set on a breed yet, visit various farms with different breeds before making your decision.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

That's o.k., we still get "nanny" and "billy" in some of our craigslist ads! That being said I have found two very nice goats off of Craigslist. BUT, I made sure they were from CAE/CL clean herds, knew what I was looking for in the goats, and what questions to ask. We have also sold some of our young ones on craigslist though 90% of the people buying on there never ask about CAE/CL.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome Mary

What are you lookng for milker pet or show? We have alot of family up your way Indy/Evansville area so may be able to meet for delivery? Shady Lawn has very nice La Mancha's she is near Covington Ky. we met some very nice folks from Diamond B (Marion Ky) at the Alabama State Fair their Recorded Grade Doe won Best in Show! PM me for contact info. Craigslist can be good just be careful we bought a pregnant La Mancha doe last Jan. seller had to move, we had someone sign NOA papers for one of the kids and she won a Jr Reserve Champ so you never know.

Best regards

David


----------

